# Leiser 3D Blu-ray Player bis 130€ gesucht.



## Semme (28. November 2011)

Hi,

ich suche einen 3D Blu-ray Player für meine Samsung UE40D6510. Der Player sollte sehr leise sein, super Bildqualität bieten, und wenn möglich analoge 5.1 Cinchanschlüsse besitzen. Optical und/oder Koaxial ist natürlich Pflicht. Ich glaube HDMI brauch ich nicht erwähnen 

Ihr könnt auch gerne bei eBay nach gebrauchten Geräten in einem super Zustand und mit Restgarantie gucken. Ich will einfach das beste für mein Geld haben, ob der Player jz 2 Wochen alt ist, ist mir völlig egal.

Was ich bisher gefunden habe:
Philips BDP7500B2 - evtl. laut und veraltete Technik?
sonst eig nichts

Achja: WLAN, Smart TV oder so Schnickschnack brauche ich nicht. Einfach BD rein und der Fim soll laufen. Mehr will ich nicht.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

*AW: LEISER 3D Blu-ray Player bis 130€ gesucht.*

Panasonic BD65 oder BD75 sind recht gut. Beim Start hört man die BluRay, da wird ja auch "fullpower" gelesen. Beim Film selbst aber nehm ich nichts wahr.


analog 5.1 ist aber extrem selten, das wird vermutlich eher nix.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2011)

Wie wäre zb der Sony BDP-S480 -> Klick ( dort kannst du selbst aktiv suchen ). Alternativ würde ich ev. Panasonic, Toshiba oder ev. auch Denon in Erwägung ziehen. Notfalls zu einem Vorgängermodell greifen


----------



## Semme (28. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Panasonic BD65 oder BD75 sind recht gut. Beim Start hört man die BluRay, da wird ja auch "fullpower" gelesen. Beim Film selbst aber nehm ich nichts wahr.
> 
> 
> analog 5.1 ist aber extrem selten, das wird vermutlich eher nix.



Danke, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, können beide Player kein 3D.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie wäre zb der Sony BDP-S480 -> Klick ( dort kannst du selbst aktiv suchen ). Alternativ würde ich ev. Panasonic, Toshiba oder ev. auch Denon in Erwägung ziehen. Notfalls zu einem Vorgängermodell greifen



Ja, das ist wohl einer der günstigsten, aber laut amazon-Rezensionen auch ein sehr lauter. 

Habt noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## SOADTony (28. November 2011)

Ich besitze den Samsung Bd d 5300 und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Gerät.
Die 3D Version wäre der Bd d 5500.
Ich würde auch einen Samsung an deiner stelle wählen da du dir dann die Bd Player Fernbedienung dank Anynet + sparen kannst 

MfG Tony


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Ach so, das mit 3D hab ich übersehen.


Unter 100€ wird das dann eh nix, aber wer sich 3D-LCD leisten kann, dem wird das ja auch nix ausmachen... 

Wie teuer darf der Player denn sein? Der hier hat 3D und scheinbar auch sogar analoge Surroundtonanschlüsse: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b004th63s8


@SOADTony: Anynet geht nicht nur mit Samsung. Ich hab nen Samsung LCD und einen Panasonic PLayer, damit geht das auch


----------



## mo5qu1to (28. November 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D Blu-ray Player bis 130€ gesucht.*

sry verplant, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2011)

Ich selber habe die Vorgängergeneration, und außer beim Start und Layerwechsel ist nix zu hören bei Sony


----------



## Semme (29. November 2011)

Player sollte nicht über 130€ kosten (siehe Titel  )

Hmm also ich glaube bei den doch recht geteilten Meinungen werde ich mir zu Weihnachten 3 Stück bei amazon auf Rechnung bestellen, alle testen und den besten behalten  

Bei HWLuxx wird mir der Panasonic BDT 110 empfohlen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Ich hab ja wie gesagt nen BD65 / 75 empfohlen, kann gut sein, dass der 110er ebensogut ist, nur halt mit mehr Features wie auch 3D.

bei amazon aber klagen viele über die Lautstärke...   schau mal der hier von Toshiba: Toshiba BDX3200KE 3D-Blu-ray-Player schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  das sind leider nur 4 Meinungen, davon schreibt einer, dass der leise ist, und keiner, dass er laut sei. Aber so was ist halt auch teilweise sehr subjektiv.


----------



## T'PAU (29. November 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D Blu-ray Player bis 130€ gesucht.*



Semme schrieb:


> Bei HWLuxx wird mir der Panasonic BDT 110 empfohlen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


Also der BDT 110/111 (schwarz/silber) ist sicherlich bei deinem Preisrahmen eine sehr gute Wahl! Siehe Testbericht bei AreaDVD.
Ich hab seit einem Jahr den Vorgänger BDT 100 im Einsatz und bin (bis auf Kleinigkeiten) sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Semme (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D Blu-ray Player bis 130€ gesucht.*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Also der BDT 110/111 (schwarz/silber) ist sicherlich bei deinem Preisrahmen eine sehr gute Wahl! Siehe Testbericht bei AreaDVD.
> Ich hab seit einem Jahr den Vorgänger BDT 100 im Einsatz und bin (bis auf Kleinigkeiten) sehr zufrieden!


 
Was genau für Kleinigkeiten sind das?


----------



## T'PAU (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D Blu-ray Player bis 130€ gesucht.*



Semme schrieb:


> Was genau für Kleinigkeiten sind das?


Legt man Wert auf via USB eingespielte HD-Video Dateien, sieht's schonmal schlecht aus. Erstmal geht kein NTFS und ein Test mit acht per USB-Stick zugeführten HD-Trailern in verschiedenen Formaten ergab, nun ja... es lief nicht *ein einziger*!
Auf meinem LG-LCD eingestöpselt immerhin 6 von 8!
Die BD _Predators_ läuft nur, wenn keine I-Net Verbindung besteht (LAN-Kabel gezogen)!

Halt ein paar Dinge, die beim 110/111 schon nicht mehr so sein müssen.


----------

